# shortcuts for apps in smart tv



## vaibhav.m (Aug 30, 2012)

I have just bought a new LG Smart TV - LM6690 with a 42 inch screen. While accessing apps, I have to scroll a lot to reach my favorite apps. Any shortcuts?


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Sep 3, 2012)

An easy way to access your favorite apps is by adding them to the Launcher bar. Just click on the + buttons, or simply drag and drop the app to the bar. It's that easy!


----------

